# Carbs wiring diagrams master thread



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

For those who have asked myself and others a million times about wiring. Whoever posts diagrams here, please state the engine and ignition type (oem distributor or vac distributor). Also, state any info that is needed to get the setup working, but please keep it simple with the least amount of posts.
Thanks.



9A engine (2L 16v) on R1 carbs with OEM distributor. Additional MSD accessories can be used or newer version of what is listed, just double check the MSD site for description of wire colors, and how to wire in additional stuff, and compare them to what is posted in the diagram below.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

1.8L PL 16v (applies to other engines as well) on dual Weber DCOE 45's with knock box and OEM distributor. You're going to need the knock box and harness, and from there you're going to have to do some trimming of wires to clean it up and make it look nice. Note, the wire colors may vary on the harness depending on the year of the car the knock box is sourced out of. Also, on this diagram, the red/yellow wire in position 10 is for the fuel pump relay.. This must be grounded, there is another schematic (pretty old) that pops up on google searches that says to put power to this wire. DO NOT. You will fry the knock box. This is coming from experience.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14378346757" title="KNOCK BOX SCHEMATIC by dougkehl1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3915/14378346757_48286a09a4_b.jpg" width="1024" height="791" alt="KNOCK BOX SCHEMATIC"></a>

1. Get everything wired up and verify you have spark.
2. Align the rotor with the mark under the cap. 
3. Fire it up and let it get a nice steady idle.
4. Adjust the timing to 10*-12* BTDC.
5. Bring engine to 3000 rpm and if you have a adjustable timing light, verify the spark advance is 30*-36* BTDC.

Also, if anyone has any info on the vacuum port on the knock box and what to do with it, please chime in. I've run it with and without it hooked up and at idle with it hooked up I had a very high spark advance around 20* BTDC, it ran fine that way though.


----------



## vwscotty (Jun 1, 2012)

These are also useful. I used the diagram on the left with my ABA but should work with others as well. Just needed the mk1 vacuum advance distributor (with the TT adapter ring), ignition coil, and the mk1 ICU


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

vwscotty said:


> These are also useful. I used the diagram on the left with my ABA but should work with others as well. Just needed the mk1 vacuum advance distributor (with the TT adapter ring), ignition coil, and the mk1 ICU


:thumbup:


----------

